# Reading > Who Said That? >  Does anyone know 'Moral Disorder'?

## CJ, Lima South

In Margaret Atwood's 'Moral Disorder', part of a song is quoted:
Blow, blow, sweet and low, wind of the western sea...
Does anyone know the complete lyrics of this? Apparently it was a lullaby, but I can't find anything else about it.

----------


## Jay Kinetic

Here's the song and lyrics:
http://www.kididdles.com/lyrics/s017.html

----------


## Delta40

Sweet and Low
from The Princess

SWEET and low, sweet and low, 
Wind of the western sea, 
Low, low, breathe and blow, 
Wind of the western sea! 
Over the rolling waters go, 
Come from the dying moon, and blow, 
Blow him again to me; 
While my little one, while my pretty one, sleeps. 

Sleep and rest, sleep and rest, 
Father will come to thee soon; 
Rest, rest, on mother's breast, 
Father will come to thee soon; 
Father will come to his babe in the nest, 
Silver sails all out of the west 
Under the silver moon: 
Sleep, my little one, sleep, my pretty one, sleep. 

Alfred, Lord Tennyson

----------

